# Visa required?



## wicec123 (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

I am an EU citizen, working in Switzerland, but I am planning to move to France. I heard that I can stay there for up to 1 year with a VLS-TS visa? Is that true? Or what visa should I try to apply to?

Thank you for your answers,


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

wicec123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am an EU citizen, working in Switzerland, but I am planning to move to France. I heard that I can stay there for up to 1 year with a VLS-TS visa? Is that true? Or what visa should I try to apply to?
> 
> Thank you for your answers,


As an EU citizen, you don´t need a visa.

Will you continue to work in Switzerland?


----------



## wicec123 (2 mo ago)

Yes, I will continue to work in Switzerland, that is why I am worried, if I will need a visa in France, which one should I apply for? in the long term.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

wicec123 said:


> Yes, I will continue to work in Switzerland, that is why I am worried, if I will need a visa in France, which one should I apply for? in the long term.


As an EU citizen you do not need a visa.

What you do need to do is research the tax and social charge implications of your particular situation. Will you commute in? Will you work remotely? How far from the border will you live?


----------



## wicec123 (2 mo ago)

Can you provide some source on it? I took all day to look at it, but couldn't find a definite answer? It would make my sleep so much better.

Also, luckily my company can help with that, and I would move near the border, so commuting time shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks you for your help


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

wicec123 said:


> Also, luckily my company can help with that, and I would move near the border, so commuting time shouldn't be an issue.


If you are working in Switzerland and living in France you'll be taxed on your Swiss income in France (and France's tax rates are higher than most Swiss cantons). However, you might save money on your health insurance. You should really crunch the numbers before making the move.




wicec123 said:


> Can you provide some source on it? I took all day to look at it, but couldn't find a definite answer? It would make my sleep so much better.


If you need help sleeping, you can start reading the treaty. It is available in most EU languages. 





__





EUR-Lex - 02004R0883-20140101 - EN - EUR-Lex







eur-lex.europa.eu


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

wicec123 said:


> Can you provide some source on it? I took all day to look at it, but couldn't find a definite answer? It would make my sleep so much better.
> 
> Also, luckily my company can help with that, and I would move near the border, so commuting time shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Thanks you for your help


EU freedom of movement? Sure:



Free movement - EU nationals - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission



Or look up Article 21 of the Treaty.

The official French visa wizard agrees with me (data entered as a random example of an EU national):






Do you need a visa ? | France-Visas.gouv.fr


Try our visa wizard and check in a few clicks if you need a visa to come to France



france-visas.gouv.fr





Edit: You may want to check what if any impact your move has on your Swiss paperwork and if any actions from your side are needed (registering as a Frontalier, or similar, etc.)


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Groupement transfrontalier européen - Accueil - GTE


Vivant en France et travaillant en Suisse, le travailleur frontalier se trouve confronté à deux législations différentes. Le site du Groupement transfrontalier européen vous aide à faire le point et vous donne toutes les informations légales nécessaires.



www.frontalier.org









Le frontalier en Suisse - Urssaf.fr







www.urssaf.fr


----------



## Nunthewiser (Jun 26, 2017)

Also, this:
https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F2651


----------

